# My Basket Weave Vest Pattern



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, folks, I guess here it is. I have checked and checked and then checked again for typos, and then knit the pattern again to find if there were any more. If there are, please let me know! After all this is free but I would still like to know if I made any mistakes.

I made this vest using two different yarns. The lavender one was made with Lion Brand Pound of Love and the red one was made with Red Heart Super Saver. Both are worsted weight but there is a big difference in the way they feel. The lavender one is 9 1/2 ounces and the red one is 12 1/2 ounces. Go figure!

Hope everyone enjoys this pattern. Please let me know gently if I left anything out. I finally remembered to put the gauge and needle size in! Big pre-senior moment there!

Yes, I know I still need to put buttons on! Need to buy the red ones but have the ones for the lavender on. Just have not sewn them on yet!

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful and safe day!

JanetLee


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

So pretty! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Truly lovely and nice of you to share, just because.


----------



## canuckknitter (Jul 20, 2013)

How kind of you to share this pattern with us all!
Love both of them.
Our knitting group at our local LYS is doing a sampler knit afghan throw using Super Saver Redheart yarn. Waiting for it to come via the internet. Go figure. I can buy it from the US and including shipping it is still a big saving on buying it from Michaels or Walmart here on Vancouver Island.
Trend here for buttons on vests and sweaters is to use all different ones not the same, different colours and shapes. Something to think on, it really looks unique.
Thank you for the pattern. It is on my to do list for 2015!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been cruising the knit sites for a nice vest. The first one I tried was a bit to confusing with I got up around where the neck starts. Couldn't understand the pattern. Laid it back. Then I had a brain spasm and decided I would use a sweater pattern only make a vest instead of a long sleeve sweater. So far it isn't going to bad. But I do like the neck shaping on yours real well. I will be watching for when the pattern becomes available if you decide to do that. If not that is OK also. Yours is yours.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

The pattern is there -- look below the purple vest



guen12 said:


> I have been cruising the knit sites for a nice vest. The first one I tried was a bit to confusing with I got up around where the neck starts. Couldn't understand the pattern. Laid it back. Then I had a brain spasm and decided I would use a sweater pattern only make a vest instead of a long sleeve sweater. So far it isn't going to bad. But I do like the neck shaping on yours real well. I will be watching for when the pattern becomes available if you decide to do that. If not that is OK also. Yours is yours.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yes, the pattern is there. Guess I should have made it more obvious!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks thanks thanks


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonderful piece of work.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks. Have been looking for a vest pattern to make for an aunt in a nursing home. This is great.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Great work, as usual. . . And two great colors


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I have made two of them and love the pattern. Very easy to do and just plain wonderful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I have made two of them and love the pattern. Very easy to do and just plain wonderful!


Thank you! What color was the 2d one? Which yarn did you use?


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Very very nice!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. You did fine. I did not pay close enough attention. Thanks again.


----------



## PatDan (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## grmaggie (Nov 9, 2013)

Normally, I'm a red person, but I really like the lavender one! Thanks for sharing the pattern,


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Love the purple one! I will definitely knit this!
Thank you!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pattern, thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I LOVE this pattern; unfortunately wear a 3x. You wouldn't by any chance offer the pattern in various sizes do you? Would be glad to purchase if available.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this classic vest pattern. I recently purchased a very old and extensively damaged cardigan sweater for the buttons at a garage sale. Now thanks to you I have the perfect vest pattern to go with the buttons. Luckily I also have some dove grey worstered weight wool in the stash..yippee.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your lovely pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Canucknitter..I noticed you`re "in hiding" but in the body of your reply you mention that you`re on Vancouver Island.It`s a beautiful part of our country. I used to live in Comox .


canuckknitter said:


> How kind of you to share this pattern with us all!
> Love both of them.
> Our knitting group at our local LYS is doing a sampler knit afghan throw using Super Saver Redheart yarn. Waiting for it to come via the internet. Go figure. I can buy it from the US and including shipping it is still a big saving on buying it from Michaels or Walmart here on Vancouver Island.
> Trend here for buttons on vests and sweaters is to use all different ones not the same, different colours and shapes. Something to think on, it really looks unique.
> Thank you for the pattern. It is on my to do list for 2015!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

very nice....thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing your pattern! It is very nice and something I would/could wear -- if it can be made larger.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Just want to say Thank you for this pattern. Definitely will make. Thank you.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank You for sharing the pattern. It's something I'd like to do. Your vests are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank You for sharing the pattern. It's something I'd like to do. Your vests are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## saxen (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you-what a great looking vest. Can not wait to give it a try!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for your kindness in sharing. You are such a special person and we love you for it.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Lovely vests !! I've downloaded the pattern and wanted to thank you for sharing !


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing! Would also love to see different sizes, but if you cannot that is fine, too. Beautiful pattern!


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

What a generous gesture to share your lovely pattern with us. I love the Basket Weave stitch. Your vests are beautiful. Love the lavender one best.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Your vests are wonderful and the colors you picked outstanding. Just GREAT work and what a kind person to share your expertise!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, it looks lovely. On my 2015 project list.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for this lovely pattern. It is so kind of you to take the time to do this. Baie dankie!
Hannet


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you very much JanetLee. Nicely done!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you! I just love vests. This pattern is very nice.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern! You did a fabulous job with the knitting and pattern writing


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the vest. Thank you for sharing your great pattern.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Great styles and very nicely done!
It is hard to find Vest patterns that are worth the time to make up and these are great! Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## Airam13 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I love the style and the all in one. Do not like seaming either. Only one question: sizing. What size are the instructions for. Thank you ever so much.


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing. This will be my next project.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I've been looking for a vest pattern that isn't just plain ss.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much! I usually just bookmark, but I have printed this one!


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Janet Lee,
Thank You so much for the pattern. You went beyond the
call of duty by knitting two vests. I know everyone appreciates 
all your time and work. Thanks again.
Basketweave is my favorite pattern and I really like that we
don't have to sew any seams. I have another one all knitted
and I have to sew the seams yet. That is why it is sitting in
my knitting basket.
Happy New Year to you.
Loveseat from Byron Center,Mich


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Janet Lee,
Thank You so much for the pattern. You went beyond the
call of duty by knitting two vests. I know everyone appreciates 
all your time and work. Thanks again.
Basketweave is my favorite pattern and I really like that we
don't have to sew any seams. I have another one all knitted
and I have to sew the seams yet. That is why it is sitting in
my knitting basket.
Happy New Year to you.
Loveseat from Byron Center,Mich


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You for the pattern!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I really like the vest and the basketweave pattern, but think it is a size too small for me, but nice work, JanetLee. I am struggling with seed stitch now and think basketweave might be beyond my capabilities to increase the size and do the pattern. Love it anyway, 

Dot


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Dot,
Don't give up on the seed stitch. Just remember to knit the
purls and purl the knits. Hope that helps. As far as the vest
I think you could just go to a larger needle, that's what I plan to do.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Just downloaded your pattern and can't wait to get the yarn and get started. Thank you so much!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

That is beautiful. I almost think you could use it for feminine or masculine depending on the yarn choice. Do you think so? Great talent to make patterns - and they turn out so well.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

loveseat said:


> Hi Dot,
> Don't give up on the seed stitch. Just remember to knit the
> purls and purl the knits. Hope that helps. As far as the vest
> I think you could just go to a larger needle, that's what I plan to do.


Thanks for the idea, I would need just a size larger. I will download the pattern after all. And also thanks for encouragement on the seed stitch, it is coming along OK just need to concentrate.
My sis is in Port Huron, is that anywhere near where you are? I like to visit her, we find fun things to do.
Dot


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Dot,
We live near Grand Rapids, Mich is in the lower part of the thumb. I think your Sister would be in the Upper, beautiful
country.
Please let me know how you come out with your vest.
Seed stitch and Basketweave are my favorite.
Loveseat


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

loveseat said:


> Hi Dot,
> We live near Grand Rapids, Mich is in the lower part of the thumb. I think your Sister would be in the Upper, beautiful
> country.
> Please let me know how you come out with your vest.
> ...


Port Huron connects to Canada, via the Blue Water bridges. It is on the St Clair river, right at Lake Huron. A very nice city. Mary Maxim is there.
I won't be working on that vest for awhile, I have to finish my cardigan, the Vodka Lemonade pattern in Ravelry. Let me know how your vest goes, hope you have no problems. It is a nice pattern.
Dot


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Have you ever gone To Mary Maxim?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Both are just beautiful! Thanks for pattern.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Your vests are very beautiful. You are so generous to share all your hard work.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice vests. Thank you for letting us have your pattern.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

loveseat said:


> Have you ever gone To Mary Maxim?


Yep, the last time I was in Port Huron. But that was a few years ago. Haven't been to see my sis for quite awhile. They sure have a lot of stuff there. I get the catalog.

Dot


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

I get the Catalog also. Nice stuff in it.
Loveseat from Byron Center,Mich


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

I get the Catalog also. Nice stuff in it.
Loveseat from Byron Center,Mich


----------



## gwens (Jan 12, 2015)

How can I enlarge this pattern to fit a 42-inch chest?


----------



## edaprtj (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern! My son is completing the Masters program in sociology at UCCS and has already put his "order" in for a couple to look more professional!


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you so much - I love them and have printed off the pattern. My only question: since I am sort of 'hippie', can I just eliminate the ribbing at the bottom so it hangs straight?


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks, Janet!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

demitybaughman said:


> Thank you so much - I love them and have printed off the pattern. My only question: since I am sort of 'hippie', can I just eliminate the ribbing at the bottom so it hangs straight?


Why not! Just do an extra repeat of the pattern to make it long enough! What a great idea! I may need to try that on something sometime.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

gwens said:


> How can I enlarge this pattern to fit a 42-inch chest?


I guess you have not seen my other pattern? Click on my name, go to "my topics" and then click on Green Basket Weave pattern. There you will find one that is a larger size. PM me if you cannot find it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Airam13 said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern. I love the style and the all in one. Do not like seaming either. Only one question: sizing. What size are the instructions for. Thank you ever so much.


This one fits approximately a 36 inch chest. There is some positive ease.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I guess you have not seen my other pattern? Click on my name, go to "my topics" and then click on Green Basket Weave pattern. There you will find one that is a larger size. PM me if you cannot find it.


For others who were interested in a bigger size, here is the link to her bigger vest - http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/2/7/1360264735512-basket_weave_vest.pdf

Thank you SO much for your generosity!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sharmend said:


> For others who were interested in a bigger size, here is the link to her bigger vest - http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/2/7/1360264735512-basket_weave_vest.pdf
> 
> Thank you SO much for your generosity!


You are most welcome. Thanks for posting the link. I had sent it to a few folks who could not find it.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Those are Beautiful!!! such lovely colors especially the
lavender one.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Janet.Iam ready for my spring knit. your pattern fits the bill. Very smart vest.


----------



## Evelyn Horn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing your vest pattern. I think I need to give this a go. I think they are very nice vest and I do like vest. Thanks again. ev


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Everyone, you are most welcome. Don't hesitate if you have a question. I am not on here all the time, but usually every evening at some point.


----------



## Evelyn Horn (Jan 16, 2015)

This is exactly what I have been looking for. Thank you soooo much for sharing this.ev


----------



## newtoknit (Aug 30, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Well, folks, I guess here it is. I have checked and checked and then checked again for typos, and then knit the pattern again to find if there were any more. If there are, please let me know! After all this is free but I would still like to know if I made any mistakes.
> 
> I made this vest using two different yarns. The lavender one was made with Lion Brand Pound of Love and the red one was made with Red Heart Super Saver. Both are worsted weight but there is a big difference in the way they feel. The lavender one is 9 1/2 ounces and the red one is 12 1/2 ounces. Go figure!
> 
> ...


JanetLee,
Thank you for sharing the pattern. The Vests are just gorgeous. I love the purple colour one better


----------



## 3rabbitspatterns (Apr 3, 2015)

Really nice!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you and your are welcome!


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
Purple is my favorite color. Also a color for the Jewish people in Royal apparel. In olden times, I believe the kings wore robes in that color. Anyone out there to confirm this? You did a nice job. Keep up the good work. Bea


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
Have you tried Entrelac? The vest would be so nice to show off various colors in the front and a solid color for the back. As long as I have directions for a large size, I'm going to try this idea. Thanks for sharing. Bea


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beahop said:


> Hi,
> Have you tried Entrelac? The vest would be so nice to show off various colors in the front and a solid color for the back. As long as I have directions for a large size, I'm going to try this idea. Thanks for sharing. Bea


Enterlac is on my list of things to learn. And it would look great, I agree!

Enjoy and please show off your vest when finished. Especially if you do the Enterlac on the front.

Have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Janet,
I saw a vest with Entrelac. Gorgeous. It's sort of like Miter squares only on its side. My friend showed me one of the ways to decrease in the center. Again, I'm confused as before. Gotta look at Youtube to catch the action in slow motion. Thanks for writing. Keep it up between you and me. o.k.? Bea


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beahop said:


> Hi Janet,
> I saw a vest with Entrelac. Gorgeous. It's sort of like Miter squares only on its side. My friend showed me one of the ways to decrease in the center. Again, I'm confused as before. Gotta look at Youtube to catch the action in slow motion. Thanks for writing. Keep it up between you and me. o.k.? Bea


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for the smaller pattern, which I just love. It was
so very nice of you. I knit baby blankets for charity so I have lots of
yarn. I can't wait to start your vest Have a great day.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for the smaller pattern, which I just love. It was
so very nice of you. I knit baby blankets for charity so I have lots of
yarn. I can't wait to start your vest Have a great day.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

loveseat said:


> Thank you so much for the smaller pattern, which I just love. It was
> so very nice of you. I knit baby blankets for charity so I have lots of
> yarn. I can't wait to start your vest Have a great day.
> Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


You are most welcome! The only problem I have is deciding whom to give the finished project to! I usually let hubby figure that one out since just about everything goes to one of his relatives!


----------



## sb47 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello Janet,Thank you for the vest patterns, they are really nice.
Changing the subject, the picture with the clouds and the eye,is it embroidered, what I could see of it,I love it.Sally.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sb47 said:


> Hello Janet,Thank you for the vest patterns, they are really nice.
> Changing the subject, the picture with the clouds and the eye,is it embroidered, what I could see of it,I love it.Sally.


It is a cross stitch I did. Found the pattern for free on the internet several years ago.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
I just downloaded the pattern, but where did you get the original? I put on snaps instead of buttons as I have RA and my fingers don't work well. Bea


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beahop said:


> Hi,
> I just downloaded the pattern, but where did you get the original? I put on snaps instead of buttons as I have RA and my fingers don't work well. Bea


This is the original, something I came up with.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
I love the blue vest more. It really "comes out" from the background instead. The pattern is so simple, I don't even have to look. I just put markers at every 4th stitch to change to purl or knit. Bea


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beahop said:


> Hi,
> I love the blue vest more. It really "comes out" from the background instead. The pattern is so simple, I don't even have to look. I just put markers at every 4th stitch to change to purl or knit. Bea


I like the simple ones also! I call the mindless knitting! Can read, watch tv, etc., and keep the pattern going.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for reply, you must have a lot of patience , very clever.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry I sent it off before finishing, can you remember the name of it? As I do machine embroidery, I would love that. Sally.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sb47 said:


> Sorry I sent it off before finishing, can you remember the name of it? As I do machine embroidery, I would love that. Sally.


I will need to go through my file folder to find the name. I am hoping I wrote it on the pattern or that the web site is printed on it. Will let you know.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you so much, that is really kind of you.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Frankieg (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pattern I have been looking for a vest pattern that i like for a long time your is simple and very nice.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Frankieg said:


> Thank you for sharing your pattern I have been looking for a vest pattern that i like for a long time your is simple and very nice.


You are most welcome! Let me know if you have any questions. Just send me a pm and I will answer as soon as I am able.

JanetLee


----------



## Frankieg (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you Janet I will keep you in mind. Have a great day


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Those are simply beautiful!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for posting the pattern. I really like this pattern-I love the fact that the button band is made so that you don't have to pick up the stitches! I ,also, do not like going back and picking up the stitches and knitting afterwards!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gwens (Jan 12, 2015)

How do I find this pattern?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

gwens said:


> How do I find this pattern?


Just go to the first page of this thread and click on the download button below the second vest.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

irishrose24 said:


> Thank you for posting the pattern. I really like this pattern-I love the fact that the button band is made so that you don't have to pick up the stitches! I ,also, do not like going back and picking up the stitches and knitting afterwards!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you! I like keeping things simple when I can and this is one way I could!


----------



## RedK (Jul 26, 2015)

It is beautiful thank you for sharing


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RedK said:


> It is beautiful thank you for sharing


You are most welcome!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful vest. Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

diobsession said:


> Beautiful vest. Thank you so much for sharing with us.


You are most welcome! Glad you like it.


----------

